# Need Advice (vax/neuter)



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I got Gunner an appt for his neuter for next Tues. He also needs his first rabies and last round of puppy vax's. The vet office appt maker said they could do the vax's the same day as the neuter. On on hand, that seems an awful lot to put his little body through in one day. On the other, since he's super timid with strangers and in strange situations, it may be best to have him get it all done and over with to keep stress at a minimum. Maybe they can give the vax's while he is asleep. Any thoughts?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine get their rabies with their neuters, but I would not do the puppy shot at the same time, it's too much for such small dogs.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Since I give the three in one myself, our vet said to wait on giving it to Cricket. So it isn't done on the same day as the rabies. He said even though she didn't have a reaction to the rabies vax she could still have a reaction to the three in one, and they would want to know for sure which one it is she having the reaction to. Vet said that the three in one is the one most chis have a reaction to.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Since he's never had the rabies before, I would suggest them doing that while he's being neutered. Simply because if he's successfully not had a reaction to the distemper; having him remain at the vets anyway for the neuter they would be able to notice first-hand if there was any reaction to the Rabies. 

I have no problems with vaccinating at the same time appointment as the neuter; I personally just don't like too many vaccines at once; as if god forbid something did go wrong, you wouldn't really know which one caused it.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok then. So maybe just the rabies and neuter? We'll go back later for last round of puppy shots.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Blue Chi said:


> Ok then. So maybe just the rabies and neuter? We'll go back later for last round of puppy shots.


That's what I personally would do. Wait about 3 weeks inbetween the two shots.


----------



## AMKuska (Sep 26, 2010)

Definitely agree. My male has severe reactions to the 3-in-1 and needs pain meds for 3 days after getting a shot because of pain around the injection site. It's so bad we just test his blood for immunities now instead of getting the shot itself.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, I'd just do the rabies & neuter.


----------

